# Flounder, Flounder, Flounder



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging in Port Oâ€™Connor, TX. has been impressive this year despite the crazy winds and weather at times. Clients have enjoyed full limits on almost every trip. Clear water on hard sand bottom is the ticket and will likely stay that way for a while.

Iâ€™ll let the pictures do the talking

Thanks

Captain Shawn Harvey


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

